# My Amazon Prime sort-of rant



## kb58 (Dec 12, 2020)

Several years ago, Amazon sent me an email in about August, pointing out that "based upon your purchases so far this year, if you had Amazon Prime, you'd be paying less for shipping." Talk about targeted advertising! I thought about it and couldn't argue, and signed up. That was a couple years ago.

Starting about a year ago though, I've started questioning my decision for a couple reasons:
1. I don't order as often as I used to.
2. I usually don't have to have it the next day.
3. You get 1-2 day shipping... yes, BUT, that's shipping. If the shipper takes 10 days to get the part off the shelf and box it up, you get in in 10 days + 1 or two. They've quietly separating the concept of fast _shipping _from fast _delivery_.

And then we get to Amazon Prime video... grrr. They have few good movies, and somewhat like Netflix, have a whole bunch of what I consider B-grade movies that after viewing, I wish I had the time back. More irritating is when you spot something good/recent and click on it, they either want you to rent it for $3-7, or worse, have to buy it outright. Yeah, but I'm already paying $120 a year, and that's just for the privilege to pay more to watch a movie?

I will be cancelling Amazon Prime this month and we'll see how life is back on the other side. If I have to have something tomorrow, I'll pay for it on a case by case basis.

[edit]: Went ahead and cancelled; we'll see if I eat my words, hah.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2020)

Prime used to be great, but since shrinking supplies of Chinese made goods, their delivery is no better the Ebay.
i have received Ebay orders quicker than Prime deliveries and i live near (within 5 miles) of a major Prime hub


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 12, 2020)

WE started a paying subscription to Amazon Prime a year ago.  The intent at the time was to find a replacement for Netflix, w3hose quality and services had declined considerably from when we first signed up.  The free shipping was a bonus at the time.  However, since March this year, Amazon Prime has been a lifeline.  

Small ticket items that we normally wouldn't consider ordering because shipping would exceed the cost of the item now has become a norm.  I haven't been in a bricks and mortar store with the exception of buying fishing bait for more than nine months.  When I needed plastic rivets to fix a rock shield on my wife's car, I ordered them.  When I needed a pipe linch pin for the tractor, I ordered it.  The list goes on and on.  

There's no doubt that we are saving money on shipping costs alone, not even considering the video content.  But along with this is the ability to purchase items of insignificant cost and have them on our doorstep a day or two later without the bother of having to run into town, a trip of more than forty miles at best and the risk of exposing ourselvers to potential infection; priceless.


----------



## kb58 (Dec 12, 2020)

Well, be sure to check a second source regarding total cost. Many times I've found that the "free shipped" cost of an Amazon Prime product is 20-50% more than getting it direct from the supplier. Now whether I get it faster from Amazon is hard to say.


----------



## kb58 (Dec 12, 2020)

I'd be remiss if I didn't mention that if I need some industrial part right now, I always order from McMaster and have it as fast as 8 hrs to my door. That continues to happen with or without Amazon Prime.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 12, 2020)

I have found the same thing, Amazon has the free shipping built into the price of every item. Amazon used to almost always have the best price, now it is rare to find the best price at Amazon. And when you start tot get into uncommon things like tooling, many items have delivery times of over a month and are not eligible for Prime. This will probably be my last year with prime, I have already turned off the auto renew. I am using it less and less. I have even found that McMaster is lower cost than Amazon for many items, and McMaster always delivers the weekday morning after I place the order, and is almost never out of stock on anything.


----------



## rwm (Dec 12, 2020)

I order a stupid amount of stuff from AMZN. I guess I will have to start price comparing more. Hard to believe McMaster could be cheaper!  Most of my AMZN stuff comes within 2 days but there are occasional outliers. And they are usually the things I need immediately.
Robert


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 12, 2020)

I’m just kinda morally opposed to Amazon just gobbling up the world, but try as I might I can’t quit them. Like RJ Prime has made life easier and in some ways inconveniently indispensable. Especially for things for like bubble wrap and totally surprisingly the special silicone hose I use. The hose is used in labs because it’s inert and is outrageously priced as you can imagine. From the main supplier in the US it was around $200+/- for 50’. I could get it for several years from a mining industry supply for $90 w/shipping. Then it was never in stock with a notice there was a worldwide shortage of silicone...huh? So that forced everybody back to the pharma supplier at 3x what I was paying! Had to do that for a couple of months and it really impacted my bottom line. Then all the sudden there is the same hose for $50 for 50’ on Amazon through some non medical supplier. McMaster wants $6 per foot for the same hose. As far as movies we don’t watch those, mostly series like Brit murder mysteries and their own series and docu series. No one outfit has it all, so Netflix and HBO too.


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 12, 2020)

I found it hard to navigate to the point where I could pay up and have the stuff delivered without ending up in "free trial" and other inducements. It is of course an regular payment, forever unless you cancel (lots of luck with that), whether you use it or not. Free trial means sign-up. Having the trial with opt-in if one likes is not an option. For me, the mere fact a company would attempt this kind of persuasion goes down so deeply negatively that I am a poor prospect customer. I have been sent a special card, like a bank card. I couldn't think of much to do with it, so I tossed it into the woodburner, because it had my name right there in the plastic printing.

Call me hardhead, but there was not a single thing in the offerings I could ever want, other than please, let me see how to leave the page where any click anywhere does not go to checkout. When finally I get it right, there is the tiny size print in blue, explicitly refusing Amazon prime, as if one should be ashamed!

I suppose the fact that in my life, I have never seen a NetFlix anything, nor felt the need to, does not help. I do still shop using Amazon. It's kind of necessary at times when shielding from the pestilence, but I do it on my own terms!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 12, 2020)

I think the moral here is....some people Amazon works out very well for and some, it's a waste. Between my wife and myself, amazon comes to our house about 5 days a week. No, I am most definitely not proud of that! Even with machining related things, it is incredibly handy.....and we don't run out of t.p.
I will say China and 3rd partys have rolled up on Amazon, but I feel Amazon keeps them in better check than ebay. I always feel more guaranteed with Amazon, but I really don't KNOW how ebay is nowadays.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 12, 2020)

I find that the movie selection on Amazon Prime and even Netflix to be rather dreadful.  As others have pointed out, you pay a monthly/yearly subscription and then get to pay more for watching something.  My wife watches a movie every Saturday night, which costs me $5-$10 every week.  I dare not complain though about that because I spend far in exceedance  of that on crap tools that I need may not need.
I historically have ordered more than enough items from Amazon to pay for the shipping cost vs. the Prime membership.


----------



## Flyinfool (Dec 12, 2020)

Even on the Amazon site itself, the same item with free prime shipping is more expensive that the same item that is NOT prime and may still have free shipping but take 3 or 4 days. You have to keep a close eye on Amazon pricing. the same item may be listed many times with different pricing in every listing.


----------



## rwm (Dec 12, 2020)

Flyinfool said:


> Even on the Amazon site itself, the same item with free prime shipping is more expensive that the same item that is NOT prime and may still have free shipping but take 3 or 4 days. You have to keep a close eye on Amazon pricing. the same item may be listed many times with different pricing in every listing.


Yes that is true and I have noticed such. Typically though it is only a $2 difference. Sometimes I am willing to pay that.
I do regret the fact that Amazon is killing the brick and mortar places. Definitely a disruptive technology.
Robert


----------



## KevinM (Dec 12, 2020)

I am not pleased that Amazon has become a monopoly.  I am pleased when I order a milling vice with no shipping.  Oh, gotta go, doorbell ringing.  It must be some new tools........


----------



## kb58 (Dec 12, 2020)

Flyinfool said:


> Even on the Amazon site itself, the same item with free prime shipping is more expensive that the same item that is NOT prime and may still have free shipping but take 3 or 4 days. You have to keep a close eye on Amazon pricing. the same item may be listed many times with different pricing in every listing.


Yeah it's kind of like having a crocodile for a pet. He's okay most of the time, but don't assume he's got your best interests at heart if you turn your back.


----------



## ljwillis (Dec 12, 2020)

I stopped using Amazon about 4 years ago because their algorithms were too good at inducing impulse purchases and add-ons, as well as everything about them that has only gotten more extreme in the time since I cancelled prime.  McMaster, eBay, and craigslist have generally replaced them, along with local hardware stores, bookstores and so on.  Honestly having to wait a few days is generally a good thing in my mind - that little obstacle helps you decide what you really need.  I've found I can get stuff pretty quickly from eBay just by using the "distance" feature, if it's within 50 miles, say, it'll probably be to me in 2 days via USPS and that's plenty fast enough.  Otherwise, McMaster is just up the road and will always be here next day.  I love McMaster's no-nonsense website that is built to be informative rather than manipulative, and I'm OK paying a premium for that.


----------



## Jackle1312 (Dec 12, 2020)

I avoid Amazon as much as I can and only order if I cant find it somewhere else. My wife on the other hand orders from them first. Orders show up now with random people delivering them in unmarked cars and don't care for having random people show up whenever. Prefer to give my money straight to the actual seller and not make the middle man rich.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 13, 2020)

I’m going through the Reeves drive vari speed on my Rockwell UniDrill. There is a bearing in a cast iron carrier that helps slide the motor end sheave up down on the shaft to get the variable ratio. The bearing was noisy after 60yrs, go figure. Had a New Departure # so looked it up and a site gave me 6 crossover #’s. Turns out it’s a deep groove sealed ball bearing used on a driveline carrier bearing like on a truck. Called all the local auto parts, special order one week out $90+. Keep searching and turns out the Auto Zone # is a Timken #. I do the search and Amazon comes up and it’s $28, but no hint of where it’s made. Uh oh, too good to be true, but there a link to a Timken. And there’s two reviews. Both are guys with Rockwell DP’s with vari drives and are ecstatic that this is the perfect replacement to get their DP’s going again. $47 prime free shipping, in stock. Curse Amazon


----------



## aliva (Dec 13, 2020)

Well after reading all of the above stories I feel lucky. I pay 79$ Canadian per year. I've order prime stuff on Friday and received it Monday. The delivery has been spot on as to what they say, 2 days, 3 days ,what ever. I also share my account with my kids, so the actually price per house hold is only $26>00, which I pay for, and bonus, no taxes. Concerning prime video, I'm not really impressed, older movies, poor selection, terrible sound. Netflix has a much better selection, and my daughter shares her account with me, so no cost to me.


----------

